# Where exactly do I spray for termite prevention?



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

My house has been treated professionally once before. (I dont know when). When I had the pest inspection done, the inspector pointed out some holes in the driveway to me (up against the house) and told me that's what they were used for. He said that since this has been done, all I need to do is pick up some spray from Home Depot of Lowes and spray around the house in either January or February of each year. 

Doing searches here tells me that Termidor is the best to use. Where exactly do you spray it? Just around the perimeter of the house? Do I need to dig first, spray, then cover it up?

I also have a newly built wood deck in the back, as well as a large wooden storage building.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Anybody?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm pretty shocked that a real exterminator would say that. They make more money by doing reinspections.
Mix it up in a pump sprayer, shoot some in those old holes and along the foundation both outside and under the house if there's a crawl space.
If there's piers under the house dig out a V shaped trench around it and apply it in the trench.
Make sure to apply plenty along the foundation where any digging was done where that new deck was built.
I would not waste it spraying around the new post for the deck if there pressure treated.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

joecaption said:


> I'm pretty shocked that a real exterminator would say that. They make more money by doing reinspections.
> Mix it up in a pump sprayer, shoot some in those old holes and along the foundation both outside and under the house if there's a crawl space.
> If there's piers under the house dig out a V shaped trench around it and apply it in the trench.
> Make sure to apply plenty along the foundation where any digging was done where that new deck was built.
> I would not waste it spraying around the new post for the deck if there pressure treated.


Thanks! The house is on a concrete foundation. The deck sits on the ground. The storage building is on concrete blocks, about 6inches off the ground. :thumbsup:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Try to get some around the blocks holding up that shed.
If you can use a hoe to make a small trench around the piers it helps to keep the liquid in place until it can soak in.
If possible I'd also drill a hole in each void in the block and shoot some in there.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Again, thank you for your help!


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok, one more question. I didn't think much of it until recently. Within the last year, my house had foundation work done. I know they dug up all around the perimeter of the house. Would this affect the previous treatment that was done?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It sure will. It needed to be treated once the foundation went and before the addition was built.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks again!


----------



## crownjohnsons (Mar 23, 2013)

r0ckstarr said:


> My house has been treated professionally once before. (I dont know when). When I had the pest inspection done, the inspector pointed out some holes in the driveway to me (up against the house) and told me that's what they were used for. He said that since this has been pest control brisbane done, all I need to do is pick up some spray from Home Depot of Lowes and spray around the house in either January or February of each year.
> 
> Doing searches here tells me that Termidor is the best to use. Where exactly do you spray it? Just around the perimeter of the house? Do I need to dig first, spray, then cover it up?
> 
> I also have a newly built wood deck in the back, pest control gold coast as well as a large wooden storage building.


Termite has been real cause of worry for me. I have tried every solution from my side but ideal results have not been achieved. DO you think hiring professional inspection team will solve the problem?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I see you are in Mumbai ---defineately a problem beyond the do it yourselfer in a tropical climate.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

joecaption said:


> I would not waste it spraying around the new post for the deck if there pressure treated.


Here's what the deck is made of.



I know SYP is Southern Yellow Pine, No.2 is the grade, and KD-HT is Kiln Dried, Heat Treated. Not sure what the rest means. Is this pressure treated wood? If not, what steps should I take for termite prevention?



I didn't build the deck. It was already here when I got the house. 

Thanks again.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Your going to have more problums with the wood rotting out from the way that was built then with termites.
None of that frame work is direct ground contact rated.
There's no air flow under the deck to dry it out on both sides.
I'd wonder if there's a failing slab under that deck they were trying to cover up.
As close as that door is to grade that should have been a slab or paver patio, not wood.
http://www.southernpine.com/using-southern-pine_grades_marks.asp


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

joecaption said:


> I'd wonder if there's a failing slab under that deck they were trying to cover up.
> As close as that door is to grade that should have been a slab or paver patio, not wood.


I've seen one picture from before the deck was put in. Cannot find it at the moment.

Coming from the door out, there is a small concrete slab underneath that has a concrete walkway attatched. You can see the walkway in the picture (comes out the side of the deck. They actually trimmed the deck board to go over this). The deck sits over and around that slab. The deck is twice the size of the slab, and also sits in direct contact with the dirt. 

The entire house has had foundation work done to it. I believe the deck came after the foundation repair. 

How would I treat the deck for termite prevention, as it sits? Get as much of it between the boards and under the deck that I can? Drill holes and pour Termidor down? Remove enough boards to get underneath it?

(I like the idea of a paver patio, but that will come in the future when this one rots out beyond repair.)


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Any idea's from anyone else? I'm digging the trenches today for the rest of the perimeter.


----------

